# Computer Freezing problem



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi All, 

I was surfing websites then suddenly my desktop freeze.
*mouse was not working* (bcoz its LED lights went off)
*keyboard keys were not working* (so cudn't use task manager)
*HDD LED was not blinking*. 

but all Fans(graphic card,proccy,PSU,extra Fans) were working as normal...

what could be the problem.
RAM or HDD?

Config: Core i5 750
4GB Corsair RAM
500GB WD Blue HDD
450VX Corsair
Gigabyte mobo P55
Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

Freezing problem can be due to many factors, HDD, PSU, RAM or it can happen because of windows itself.

Is that freezing frequent, if yes that might be because of some hardware , else t could be because of the windows.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2011)

scan HDD for problems...


----------



## Tarun (Dec 30, 2011)

remove the Ram(s) and clean the gold pines gently with a eraser and blow some air over it with u mouth reinsert it and perform a Memtest 86+ for 2o mins atleast i highly doubt it the RAM. reply us the results as soon as u try it 
hope that helps


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 30, 2011)

I would suggest before doing anything scan the HDD's also try running live ubuntu & see if hangs there


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2011)

I m also sure that its either HDD or RAM....

but if HDD has a problem...will it freeze the system & goes to off mode...

HDD doesn't have bad sectors...AFAIK


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ thats possible, IO error can led to system malfunction (crash and hang)


----------



## Tarun (Dec 30, 2011)

try putting in another PSU.Which one do u have currently ????


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2011)

^but after restart it works fine...
the freeze is intermittent 



Tarun said:


> try putting in another PSU.Which one do u have currently ????



Corsair VX450


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ If its not frequent. then that might be due to some software issue as well.

It could even be because of some nasty virus. Wat AV are you using? Run  a full system scan and check for any infection.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2011)

CA50 said:


> ^ If its not frequent. then that might be due to some software issue as well.
> 
> It could even be because of some nasty virus. Wat AV are you using? Run  a full system scan and check for any infection.



yes..but HDD going to sleep mode due to virus & software is surprising 

I m using Bitdefender Internet Security 2012


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ your HDD maynot be sleeping 

Just run a complete scan to be sure


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Can you restart.
If so when windows starts you will get a prompt saying that windows had some problem and then post the info on that dialog box here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2011)

The PC is working fine from last 2days...
but I have kept it under observation.


----------



## CA50 (Jan 1, 2012)

^ then the issue might be some software bugs or some windows (regular) issues


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2013)

bumping old thread...

as this problem occurred again yesterday.
I installed whocrashed but that scans the dump files.
in eventvwr i can see "power-kernal" event41 error (which is logged due to unexpected shutdown)

i m expecting RAM issue but it is not giving any boot issues as such.
just this nasty freez (as in OP)


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 3, 2013)

Man it happened after one year only . It may be because of entirely new reasons !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Man it happened after one year only . It may be because of entirely new reasons !



yes..that is what surprised me...
software issue/hardware issue what is the cause?

any chance I can find out if its software issue?
it won't be a virus issue as I m using up-to-date version of Avira.
also does bad sector in HDD causes the computer to freeze/hang.

*Note: *I haven't got any BSOD as such ever in this machine


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *it won't be a virus issue as I m using up-to-date version of Avira.*


That is not true ! You can still get infected . AV are not bullet proof .



Zangetsu said:


> also does bad sector in HDD causes the computer to freeze/hang.



Yes . Try checking the HDD for bad sectors .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> That is not true ! You can still get infected . AV are not bullet proof.



:S Does a bullet carry virus too :S

Also, @OP - Is your system ever shot at?? or were you shot by a bullet carrying virus during ur online gameplay or even in single player games?? Very difficult to analyze 

On a serious note:: Try checking the health of your HDD, test the RAM modules by booting your pc with 1 module each time (if you have multiple modules), most importantly check your GC temps and also run some stress tests as I think the GC is a major culprit in freezing the pc most of the times.

If all is well, then check your PSU.

Also, start looking for your bills/boxes as you may end up RMAing something if there is an issue with the H/w.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> That is not true ! You can still get infected . AV are not bullet proof .


condition: if & only if AV is outdated or the virus definition is not yet discovered.



rakesh_ic said:


> On a serious note:: Try checking the health of your HDD, test the RAM modules by booting your pc with 1 module each time (if you have multiple modules), most importantly check your GC temps and also run some stress tests as I think the GC is a major culprit in freezing the pc most of the times.
> If all is well, then check your PSU.


ok if u insists I will do a full sytem scan for viruses.
also I will install HDD doctor to check health of HDD

its not a PSU or GPU issue only HDD or RAM or software issue.

RAM is not giving problem in booting.
I heard of memtest86+ but that is very long process do u agree?

i can RMA the RAM as it has 10yrs warranty.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont yet get into the RMA spree without diagonizing and rounding upon 1 or 2 suspected culprits.

memetest is effective. You can try that.. oh yes it consumes time 

yeah test the HDD thoroughly to see if there are any bad sectors.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2013)

CHKDSK gave 0 bad sectors...so not problem with HDD.
today also freeze happened...refered other websites for solution 99% of causes are pointing to RAM...

also during Hard Reboot my screen froze again in BIOS POST Screen and a red led was glowing in RAM modules(which near RAM modules in mobo).

this saturday I'll run memtest

*Q: do I have to check on single RAM module each in memtest?*


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 5, 2013)

^^ yes you need to check one RAM module at a time.

 I  am also also facing same problem of random freezing and i checked everything including HDD, virus, heating prob and RAM too. But no luck. And the  weird part is, onece in three times memtest shown an error, bur never after that. Can anyone suggest what we should do??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^ yes you need to check one RAM module at a time.
> 
> I  am also also facing same problem of random freezing and i checked everything including HDD, virus, heating prob and RAM too. But no luck. And the  weird part is, onece in three times memtest shown an error, bur never after that. Can anyone suggest what we should do??


wait...so does ur screen hangs in static state...with all other fans working.also keyboard is non-responsive and even if u keep it as it is it doesn't change the state(i.e reboot,shutdown etc)?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> wait...so does ur screen hangs in static state...with all other fans working.also keyboard is non-responsive and even if u keep it as it is it doesn't change the state(i.e reboot,shutdown etc)?



Yes it's actually freezes when i leave my pc idle. Is it windows 8 problem?? Nothing works even restart button doesn't work. I have to switch off ups to restart.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2013)

so,yesterday tested RAM modules with memtest86 and to my surprise both passed the memtest with zero errors 
took 45mins to complete the test.

now only thing left is HDD...but found in websites that drivers could also cause freeeze...so any software which can detect driver malfunction?

there is no MiniDump/Dump files generated with the freeze occurred..so no BSOD/Crash


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ i m not alone. I ran memtest for 9 hours with each module, n without any error. And as far as HDD drivers are concerned i don't think there are separate drivers (except raid) which can be installed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2013)

^9hrs  there are only 8 tests & the sequence keeps on repeating 

not only HDD drivers there are many drivers installed (audio,video etc)?

now the only thing I can do to recognize the issue is to identify the pattern (there has to be one) which will help us to catch the source


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2013)

OK..so today morning faced the issue thrice 

when the desktop froze I removed both the RAM modules & still the desktop was ON & in freeze state 
can anybody confirm on this?

also What happens when we remove the RAM when the desktop is ON? (if some of u know it or cud try it once)



Zangetsu said:


> OK..so today morning faced the issue thrice
> 
> *when the desktop froze I removed both the RAM modules & still the desktop was ON & in freeze state
> can anybody confirm on this?
> ...


anyone?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 25, 2013)

It is Winter bro. Buy some warm garments for her.

Anyway, have you installed AVG recently? I experienced this when I installed AVG, but after removing it , its working fine. May be co-incidence may be not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> It is Winter bro. Buy some warm garments for her.
> 
> Anyway, have you installed AVG recently? I experienced this when I installed AVG, but after removing it , its working fine. May be co-incidence may be not.


Nope...I use Avira.
and this is very old Issue if u check the OP date.
its intermittent 

I changed the HDD sata controller to another slot and crytsal disk info is not showing any issues 
but still I encounter this problem every now & then


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> OK..so today morning faced the issue thrice
> 
> when the desktop froze I removed both the RAM modules & still the desktop was ON & in freeze state
> can anybody confirm on this?
> ...



Just checked this on my old p4 PC
When PC was running and playing music.
I pulled the RAM and then scrambled colours and music stops. I could hear only scrambled Noise. PC isn't shutting down. Scrambled Video and audio persists

As far as ur issue, I believe its RAM!!! If u have more than one module try using one or the other


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> Just checked this on my old p4 PC
> When PC was running and playing music.
> I pulled the RAM and then scrambled colours and music stops. I could hear only scrambled Noise. PC isn't shutting down. Scrambled Video and audio persists
> 
> As far as ur issue, I believe its RAM!!! If u have more than one module try using one or the other


So there is no "No Signal" on monitor and u can still see the desktop (all GUI scrambled)
but in my case the desktop was in freeze state (as I posted before)
what u think my RAM is faulty?
now this Issue is causing me to pull my hairs...sometimes the PC runs fine the whole day...


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> So there is no "No Signal" on monitor and u can still see the desktop (all GUI scrambled)
> but in my case the desktop was in freeze state (as I posted before)
> what u think my RAM is faulty?
> now this Issue is causing me to pull my hairs...sometimes the PC runs fine the whole day...



Try removing GFx card and run for few days


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> Try removing GFx card and run for few days


my mobo doesn't have IGP


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> my mobo doesn't have IGP



Ur first post says graphic card fan so only thought u have it. 
Get a how many ram u have


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> Ur first post says graphic card fan so only thought u have it.
> Get a how many ram u have


2 x 2GB RAM
I have graphics card and my mobo doesn't have IGP (so it won't work without a graphics card)


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 2 x 2GB RAM
> I have graphics card and my mobo doesn't have IGP (so it won't work without a graphics card)



 for myself
Did u try mem86 test

Out of ideas


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> for myself
> Did u try mem86 test
> 
> Out of ideas


u on Tapatalk?



Zangetsu said:


> so,yesterday tested RAM modules with memtest86 and to my surprise both passed the memtest with zero errors
> took 45mins to complete the test.
> 
> now only thing left is HDD...but found in websites that drivers could also cause freeeze...so any software which can detect driver malfunction?
> ...



Shud I update the BIOS
current version is 2009 & last version available is 2010


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u on Tapatalk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can post a screenshot of crystal disk info software.


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u on Tapatalk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes why?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can post a screenshot of crystal disk info software.



ok will post it



amjath said:


> Yes why?


sometimes posts are missed in TT


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can post a screenshot of crystal disk info software.


Attached
Now, I have removed one RAM module and using only 2GB..so far no freeze occurred.
but I'll check it for 1 month if any of the module is faulty


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Attached
> View attachment 12892
> 
> Now, I have removed one RAM module and using only 2GB..so far no freeze occurred.
> but I'll check it for 1 month if any of the module is faulty



hdd is just fine. no issues there.

you may remove the serial number


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> hdd is just fine. no issues there.
> 
> you may remove the serial number


what's with serial number?
u also remove the quote


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u also remove the quote



no need now


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2013)

Since yesterday this Issue is occurring frequently 
also I found that my other two alternate RAM slots (blue in color) are not working anymore coz when I use them PC doesn't boot.
so just other two alternate RAM slots are working and the bad part is warranty is also over (3yrs) 

I downloaded RealTemp to monitor CPU & GPU Temp (CPU temp max is 54 deg C & GPU is 42 deg C)

now my last option is to RMA the RAM (as it has 10yrs warranty) but I hope that after the RMA everything should be normal.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Since yesterday this Issue is occurring frequently
> also I found that my other two alternate RAM slots (blue in color) are not working anymore coz when I use them PC doesn't boot.
> so just other two alternate RAM slots are working and the bad part is warranty is also over (3yrs)
> 
> ...



If you put the RAM's in the secondary slots without RAM's in primary the system wont bootup. It doesnt mean you have bad set of ports. You can only test them with 4 RAM's. Is that the ideal temperature of your CPU without any games played?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 17, 2013)

Try putting 1 RAM in primary n other in secondary slot..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> If you put the RAM's in the secondary slots without RAM's in primary the system wont bootup. It doesnt mean you have bad set of ports. You can only test them with 4 RAM's. Is that the ideal temperature of your CPU without any games played?



this is my mobo which is the primary slot?

*www.gigabyte.in/fileupload/product/2/3502/3148.jpg

yes that is the idle temp


----------



## maheshn (Dec 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> this is my mobo which is the primary slot?
> 
> *www.gigabyte.in/fileupload/product/2/3502/3148.jpg
> 
> yes that is the idle temp




If you look near the ends of the RAM slots it will be written on the board in tiny letters DIMM1, 2, 3, 4. The slot corr. to DIMM1 is the primary slot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2013)

^^thanx 
didn't knew that RAM also has primary/secondary slots.
where primary is necessary to be mounted for booting

so I guess DIMM1 & DIMM3 are primary & D2,D4 are secondary (for Dual Channel Setup)


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2014)

*UPDATE:* Mods can close this thread.

I have checked my MoBo with Gigabyte service center and they said its proccy socket is not proper and chips have developed rust..so even if we repair the issue will repeat
so, I will buy a new one and will open respective thread


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2014)

^ so warranty over? No replacement?? Its their quality issue right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ so warranty over? No replacement?? Its their quality issue right?



bought in 2010 so yes its over
can u help me in my thread (siggy)


----------

